# UPDATE: Neuer Laptop für WoW - Kaufberatung



## Comp4ny (28. Oktober 2010)

Da ich keinen "richtigen" Bereich bezüglich dieses Threads gefunden habe und er entsprechend auch etwas mit WoW zu tuhen hat, hier der Thread einer Kaufberatung.

Ich Schreibe bewusst diesmal diese Frage bei Buffed, da es hier sicherlich viele Laptop-WoW-Gamer gibt.
Will nicht lange um den heißen Brei herum Reden...

Mein Frauchen wünscht sich seit langem schon nen Lappi mit dem sie WoW zocken kann.

Maximal *550 EURO* darf der Lappi kosten. Vorzugsweise mit Günstigen bzw. Inklusive Versandkosten!

Da ja jetzt auch noch Cata raus kommt und die Systemanforderungen sich erhöt haben, bleibt die Frage offen welcher Lappi noch in Frage kommt?

::: Ansprüche ::: - Kaum.

1. WoW muss auf mind. MITTEL Spielbar sein (Auch nach Cata-Release)
2. Wird sonst nur für Chatten, Internet usw. genutzt. Was Frauen eben machen ^^
3. Der Preisrahmen ist klein, aber mehr ist auf die Schnelle nicht drin. 

*Bitte keine Angebote von Lahoo, ONE & Co. und deren Tochterfirmen.*

Macht es ua. Sinn in den Fachgeschäften mal Nachzuschauen?



EDIT >> Anstatt max. 350, habe ich dank eines Freundes mehr zur Verfügung. Lappi für* max. 550 Euro *Gesucht!


----------



## Falathrim (28. Oktober 2010)

300-350 Euro ist für einen neuen, spieletauglichen Laptop eher schwierig...dafür bekommt man ja kaum ein Netbook. 
Würde dir empfehlen, dich mal auf Ebay und auf sonstigen Gebrauchtbörsen umzuschauen...oder noch ein wenig zu sparen, ab 500€ kommt man so in den Bereich von Laptops, mit denen etwas anzufangen ist...


----------



## Deathloc (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Comp4ny,
du solltest schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Mit ca. 500,- &#8364; wäre zu rechnen. Ich denke nicht, dass du für 350,- &#8364; ein taugliches Gerät findest. Bei Gebrauchtware ist es natürlich etwas anders...


----------



## Neofrain (28. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Hallo Comp4ny,
> du solltest schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Mit ca. 500,- € wäre zu rechnen. Ich denke nicht, dass du für 350,- € ein taugliches Gerät findest. Bei Gebrauchtware ist es natürlich etwas anders...




[font=Verdana,]Durch die schwache Onboard-Grafikkarte, ist das Gerät jedoch hauptsächlich für den Officeeinsatz gedacht (alte Spiele funktionieren aber dennoch). Das beeindruckte ist aber der Preis in anbetragt der guten Hardwareausstattung.[/font]
[font="Verdana,"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana,"]Mehr muss ich nicht sagen oder? ^^
[/font]


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (28. Oktober 2010)

mit 300 € wirst du leider nix brauchbares auf dem markt finden. 300 € sind die preisklasse für mittelmäßige netbooks. ich kann dir aus eigener erfahrung zu nem compaq pressario CQ61 raten. damit läuft wow recht flüssig und raids (10er) sind auch kein problem. im 25 er kann ich nix zu sagen da ich das noch nicht versucht habe. der cq61 liegt so bei etwa 490 € die graka ist zwar ne office karte aber für wow ausreichend wie ich finde.


----------



## Deathloc (28. Oktober 2010)

...dann lieber 65,- &#8364; mehr zahlen und zu diesem ASUS-Gerät greifen. Die CPU ist zwar schon etwas überholt, aber das Gesamtpaket stimmt eigentlich. Preis ist auch okay. Oder noch (viel) besser: Link.


----------



## Aske333 (28. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> ...dann lieber 65,- € mehr zahlen und zu diesem ASUS-Gerät greifen. Die CPU ist zwar schon etwas überholt, aber das Gesamtpaket stimmt eigentlich. Preis ist auch okay. Oder noch (viel) besser: Link.



Das ist schon nicht schlecht, allerdings sind Display und Auflösung schon arg klein zum Zocken. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß Du ein vernünftiges Gerät für 550 Euro bekommst. Ich würde sogar lieber noch tiefer in die Tasche greifen und Dir Geräte ab 700 Euro empfehlen. Die taugen dann auch zum Spielen, zumindest für wow.
Wenn Deine Frau allerdings sehr viel spielt, dann mußt Du Dich unbedingt vorher informieren, ob der Kühler das packt. Viele Notebooks können nämlich genau das nicht und werden teilweise schon nach 30 Minuten Belastung stark im Takt gedrosselt.

Für mich gibts da eigentlich nur zwei Alternativen. Desktop Rechner (momentan sehr günstig) oder richtiges Spiele Notebook (momentan sehr teuer) :-)


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (28. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> ...dann lieber 65,- € mehr zahlen und zu diesem ASUS-Gerät greifen. Die CPU ist zwar schon etwas überholt, aber das Gesamtpaket stimmt eigentlich. Preis ist auch okay. Oder noch (viel) besser: Link.



Stimmt, keine frage. Aber da er scheinbar einen sehr begrenzten finanziellen spielraum hat, sollte man den preis so niedrig wie möglich halten denke ich. Wenn ich mir nen Laptop zum zocken hole dann rechne ich i.d.R. mit 1500 - 2000 €. Da diese aber nicht verfügbar sind und er von 300-350 € spricht habe ich das Pressario vorgeschlagen. Ich zock zwar eher selten darauf, aber es ist möglich.


----------



## Comp4ny (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja es sollte ein Spontanes Weihnachtsgeschenk werden... aber dachte mir schon das ich ab 500 dabei bin. Hmm.. Ich Danke euch erstmal.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/de/ho/WF04a/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354.html

Immer gut, Grafikkarte muß man eben eine gescheite nehmen, so in dem Preisbereich gibts die ersten gescheiten zum Spielen. Und nein, "Gaming-Laptops" sind shit.


----------



## Aske333 (28. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://h10010.www1.h...4354-64354.html
> 
> Immer gut, Grafikkarte muß man eben eine gescheite nehmen, so in dem Preisbereich gibts die ersten gescheiten zum Spielen. Und nein, "Gaming-Laptops" sind shit.



So scheiße sind sie doch gar nicht. Man muß nur genug dafür hinblättern . Und da sind wir schnell bei einer Preisstufe von 2000 Euro (wie einer meiner Vorposter meinte).


----------



## SirVinni (28. Oktober 2010)

also mein laptop hat 450 gekostet und ich darauf 1 jahr lang auf niedrigen einstellungen relativ flüssig geraidet:

MSI-Notebook: MS-163K

http://de.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=135&prod_no=1523

der link is schon etwas älter - musst das notebook mal googeln

mfg ;D


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> So scheiße sind sie doch gar nicht. Man muß nur genug dafür hinblättern . Und da sind wir schnell bei einer Preisstufe von 2000 Euro (wie einer meiner Vorposter meinte).



Ja, falsch ausgedrückt. Gaming Laptops die 700 Euro kosten kannst gleich in die Tonne kippen, da sind meist Office Karten drin und der Rest ist auch Müll... ab 1000 Euro aufwärts bekommt man dann schon gescheite Laptops.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Oktober 2010)

Also 350-400 kannste vergessen, glaub mir....ich habe mir im März soviele Stunden mit Notebooks um die Ohren gehauen und du kommst unter 499-699&#8364; nicht weg, wenn es denn auch etwas länger brauchbar sein soll. 

499 &#8364; -> http://www.notebooks...sus+x52n+ex030v

Ich bin mit Asus mehr als zufrieden auch mit dem AMD-Prozessor und die ATI-Grafikkarten werden momentan auch immer frisch mit Treibern versorgt. Mein Notebook finde ich dort leider nicht mehr.

Wichtig ist: 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, mind. 320 GB Festplatte und eine Grafikkarte mit eigenem Speicher (kein VRAM , Shardmemory).


----------



## beoyosel (28. Oktober 2010)

Für die Preisklasse wird es schwierig, ich würde euch empfehlen mit ca 500€ - 600 € da man in der Preisklasse einfach ziemlich gute Laptops bekommt. Ich persönlich zocke mittlerweile nurnoch auf meinen Laptop  ich benutz dafür ein Laptop von MSI G-Series. Meiner ist ungefähr 2 Jahre alt, und WoW läuft ohne probleme auf Ultra  hatt damls 800€ gekostet. Zum Lptop sleber:

Geforce 8600 GTS (512 mb)
Intel dual core 2,5 GHZ
2 GB RAM (Ich hab ein wenig nachgerüstet  auf 4 GB RAM da damals noch Vista drauf wahr)


ein kleines Gimick was ich liebe  es gibt einen Knopf wo "Turbo" drauf steht, wenn man ihn drückt soll sich der Laptop angeblich automatisch Hochtakten xD woran ich allerdings meine Zweifel habe  aber er leuchtet in einen Orang was sehr gut zu den Schwarzen Glanzack passt.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

Und Jungs, Notebooksbilliger kann man nicht verlinken.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und Jungs, Notebooksbilliger kann man nicht verlinken.



Klick drauf, bei mir geht's ohne Probleme.


*ASUS X52N-EX030V*
  Unsere Artikelnummer: *A 412159*


----------



## Shemichaza (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde mit einem Desktop PC wärst du besser beraten. Du kriegst dort Hardware viel besser zusammengepackt als wie in nem Laptop und aufrüsten ist auch kein Problem


----------



## kantio (28. Oktober 2010)

hiho.
Amazon bietet da nen gute auswahl an
ich hab mein lappi auch da geholt (Compaq 615 ,400+ euro)
wow spiele ich auf ultra bis auf schattendings da (finds auch eh unnötig^^)
und andere akktuelle spiele sind damit auch kein problem.
bei amazon kannste dir auch aussuchen wo nach er suchen soll (festplatten größe,arbeitsspeicher,preisklasse, etc..)
und es sind schon "günstige" vorhanden die wow locker auf mittel packen^^
und für die anwendungen die deine freundin benutzt geht bestimmt auch ein 300 euro lappi die schaffen wow auch ohne probleme muss man einfach nen bissel suchen aber finden tut man sie ^^


*
*


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich vergleiche mal.

Ich will einen neuen Sportwagen will aber nur 10.000 Euro ausgeben.

entspricht

Ich will ein Notebook zum WoW spielen will aber nur 300-350 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und Jungs, Notebooksbilliger kann man nicht verlinken.



Doch, kann man inzwischen 

btw zum Thema "Gaming"-Notebooks um die 700€:
Natürlich bekommt man keine vollkommen auf Gaming ausgelegt Notebooks, die starten später, aber z.B.
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+highend/packard+bell+lm86+jn+080ge+silver+exklusivmodell
ist durchaus zum Zocken geeignet, die HD5650 reicht für Spiele wie WoW auf Mittlerer bis Hoher Grafik vollkommen aus...


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ist durchaus zum Zocken geeignet, die HD5650 reicht für Spiele wie WoW auf Mittlerer bis Hoher Grafik vollkommen aus...



Ultra aber mit einem i5


----------



## Comp4ny (29. Oktober 2010)

Na da freut man sich aber gute Freunde zu haben 
Mir stehen nun 200 Euro mehr zur Verfügung, sodass ich nun nen Lappi bis 550 Euro Kaufen kann.

Könnt Ihr damit besser Arbeiten?


----------



## Comp4ny (29. Oktober 2010)

Mag keiner mehr Helfen? ^^


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hm. Also ich hatte früher hier auch mal einen Thread erstellt, weil ich ein WoW Gaming Notebook für um die 500&#8364; gesucht habe. Hier im Forum wurde mir damals sehr schnell davon abgeraten, da die Notebooks für 500&#8364; wohl nicht lohnend genug waren. Damals hieß es, für ein richtiges Spielenotebook sollten es schon 700-800&#8364; sein. 
Ich habe mich jedenfalls überzeugen lassen und werde mir demnächst einen Tower kaufen. Da bekommt man einfach mehr für sein Geld. 

Man muss sich halt fragen, wozu man das Notebook braucht. Mir ging es damals um Mobilität zwecks Mitnahme in die Schule - aber von diesem Argument kann man leicht absehen.


----------



## Comp4ny (29. Oktober 2010)

Danke Abe aber soweit waren wir im Thread schon ^^ Also zwecks mind. 700 für einen reinen Gaming-Lappi.

Denn Suche ich aber nicht da meine Freundin keine große Zockerin ist sondern ihn lediglich für WoW haben möchte
und eben Internet und Co. - Also keine große Rechenpowermaschine.

Bei notebooksbilliger.de sind ein paar Interessante Modele, aber so richtig überzeugend... hmm...


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2010)

Okay tut mir leid, hatte den ganzen Thread nicht gelesen sondern nur überflogen  Dann auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei der Suche!


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Oktober 2010)

Boah eigentlich kriegst du für den Preis nücht. Eigentlich. Den kann man verwenden, ich würde zwar von abraten scheint aber der beste für den preis zu sein: http://www.notebooks...44g32mnbk+promo


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Oktober 2010)

Naja mit der Graka sollte WoW eigentlich schon auf niedrigen Details laufen.
Wenn wenig los ist auch mit mehr.
Aber ich würde auch davon abraten für 550 Euro dieses Notebook für den genannten Zweck zu kaufen.


----------



## Comp4ny (30. Oktober 2010)

Naja "Mittlere Einstellungen" sollten es schon sein.

Bin aber nicht untätig und habe mir mal 3 Kandidaten rausgesucht davon 2 unter den Top 3: http://geizhals.at/d...1538&cmp=583199

Hoch im Kurs käme das 1. (Links) in Frage und auch das 2. (Mitte).

Werde aber noch 1-2 Tage vor dem 1.12. nochmal in die Stadt fahren um zu schauen welche Lappis die dort im Angebot haben.

Wie schauts den mit den 2 oben genannten aus? Sind Mittlere Einstellungen auch in Dalaran und 10er Raid problemlos möglich
und natürlich Cata tauglich? *Bedeutet zudem Mobility etwa neuerdings Shared Memory / Hyper Memory?*


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Oktober 2010)

siehe oben


----------



## Comp4ny (30. Oktober 2010)

Das wahre ist es nicht bzw. stören mich die "nur" 512 MB Grafikspeicher.
Kommt aber erstmal auf meinen Platz 4 da es mich nicht ganz so überzeugen kann.


----------



## Shavana (30. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe mir sogar nen 250€ Billiglaptop gekauft, wo auch wow drauf funktioniert. Laut den Grafikeinstellungen in Wow kann ich alles auf "mittel" spielen. Klar ich benutze den NUR um ab und zu mal bissle zu farmen, ne 5er ini hab ich damit noch net probiert, weil es kein Spass macht am Lappi zu spielen, zu unbequem^^ Aber ich habe mir den Lappi nicht gekauft wegen wow, sondern um halt nur mobil zu surfen etc.


----------



## eMJay (30. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Das wahre ist es nicht bzw. stören mich die "nur" 512 MB Grafikspeicher.
> Kommt aber erstmal auf meinen Platz 4 da es mich nicht ganz so überzeugen kann.



Der Speicher sagt nichts aus.


----------



## Comp4ny (30. Oktober 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Der Speicher sagt nichts aus.


Nicht wenn er Shared Memory hat, richtig. Da klaut er sich dann lieber was vom Arbeitsspeicher.
Ach mensch...

Ich möchte hier nicht noch weitere 5 Seiten Diskutieren und entsprechend eine engere Auswahl finden.
Nochmals erwähnt brauche ich ein *Notebook mit man WoW ruckelfrei und auf mind. MITTLEREN Einstellung zocken kann,
und nicht bei einem 10er Raid oder in Dala zusammenbricht*.

Es wäre schön wenn sich hier noch ein paar mehr Leute im Thread beteiligen damit ich mehrere Meinungen / Aussagen habe
in welcher Top 3 nun welcher Lappi sich befinden sollte.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Oktober 2010)

Äh, meine 9600GT ist bei WoW mit 400MB Grafikspeicher von 512MB ausgelastet. Unter 1440x900 mit guten Details und 4x Multisampling. Ich glaube also kaum, dass es an zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher liegt, wenn du mit diesem Pc nicht auf mittel bei 1366x768 zocken kannst. Außerdem würde ich immernoch diesen hier am meisten empfehlen: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/a_c_e_r/aspire+serie/aktion+x/acer+aspire+5935g+744g32mnbk+promo obwohl das ein Multimedianotebook ist, sowie alle Notebooks in diesem Preisbereich, und ich sie deswegen keinesfalls zum zocken kaufen würde. WoW auf Mittel ohne Antialiasing sollte dieses Modell selbst in Dalaran spielend meistern.


----------



## eMJay (30. Oktober 2010)

> Nicht wenn er Shared Memory hat, richtig. Da klaut er sich dann lieber was vom Arbeitsspeicher.


die haben alle 3 dedezierten Speicher.


----------



## Comp4ny (31. Oktober 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> die haben alle 3 dedezierten Speicher.



Bedeutet genau?


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Bedeutet genau?


Speicher der nicht geshared wird.


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2010)

Hab mir dieses leckere Teil gestern bestellt: Klick mich hart 

Mir stand ein begrenztes Budget zur Verfügung, max 600 € sollte es kosten und ich habe mich wochenlang durch verschiedene Angebote gelesen und geklickt bis ich zum Entschluss gekommen bin, dass dieses für mich das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat, vor allem aufgrund der guten HD5650 (alle vergleichbaren haben nur die 4570 die definitiv die wesentlich schlechtere Grafikkarte ist)


----------



## Sugarwarlock (2. November 2010)

Bitte flamt micht nicht aber für WoW/War/EVE Spieler würde ich als mobiles Gerät IMMER ein MacBook (Pro) empfehlen. Es sind die einzigen Geräte, die (meiner Meinung nach) DIE LEISTUNG erbringen, die ich fürs Spielen erwarte. Alles andere, kannst du nach nem Jahr neu kaufen. Vielleicht 1 1/2 wenn du Windows neu aufsetzt damit sich das OS nicht mit dem ganzen OEM-Schrott zumüllt. Das Mac OS X ist Ressourcenschonender und schöner als Windows. Allerdings muss das Geld halt locker sitzen. Die Geräte sind halt seit einem Jahr ca. ihren Preis durch Qualität wirklich wert, aber es ist halt viel Geld.

Ich würde von einem Notebook abraten. Für 500 Euro kannst du dir auch nen Rechner holen, mit dem du WoW auch noch in mehreren Jahren spielen kannst.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. November 2010)

Mit Notebooks ab 1000 Euro aufwärts kannst du WoW noch zocken bis irgendwann der letzte server runtergefahren wurde.


----------

